# school me on the Grizzly G1022Z table saw....



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

there is one in my area that is being sold.....but it looks pretty used. it has the cast top which is rusted over, and the tube style fence. what is the history on this saw and the good bad and the ugly. for a hundred bucks would it be something to look at?


I have a cheap b&D firestorm so anything will be better than what I have.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It'd be an upgrade from your B&D unless its total trash. Surface rust is removable with some elbow grease....deeper pitting would be a concern, as is how the saw got rusty. If the rust is just from condensation and neglect, it's not as much as a concern as being stored outside or getting completely flooded. 

The G1022 was a full size cast iron contractor saw (27" deep) with an outboard belt drive induction motor (compared to direct drive universal motor on your B&D), so it'll run quietly with good torque, plus many aftermarket accessories and bolts will fit it....wings, fence, miter gauge, etc., which means you can upgrade as needed/wanted. The "Z" suffix represents something heavier duty or some upgrades compared to the standard G1022....usually something like cast iron wings vs steel, possibly more powerful motor, enclosed stand vs open, or a fence upgrade. If it runs, the motor would be worth $60-$100, so even as parts it would be worth the $100 asking price IMO....no real downside from what I see.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I paid something around $100 for this one and put $150 into it for the side table and fence... Does the job... It's a decent saw for being a contractor style but that said it certainly ain't no cabinet saw...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

tito5 said:


> there is one in my area that is being sold.....but it looks pretty used. it has the cast top which is rusted over, and the tube style fence. what is the history on this saw and the good bad and the ugly. for a hundred bucks would it be something to look at?.


Depends on what you want, if you are on a serious tight budget and that amount is all you can afford then ok, plan on putting in the work necessary to get the performance you want.

If you can get to $300-400 you can find heavier hybrid and some older budget brands cabinet style but still very nice saws, and not to be left out are some excellent contractor saws that many use on this forum.

One recommendation, is to wait, give yourself a couple of months of looking every day on Craigslist, see what things really go for so you will know what a good deal is. Pick 2 or 3 brands and the models that might fit the price range you are willing to pay, and wait until they come up. By being patient you might surprise yourself and find an exceptional TS at an exceptional price. Also use SearchTempest to search outside of your area. I usually search out 100 miles, the jointer I bought yesterday was 80 miles from me. The truck I bought last year was 250 miles away, thus the more expensive the idea the wider area to search and willing to drive and pay gas.

Good luck..


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for all the replies...
firemedic- out of curiosity what is the deal with the triangle point on the table extension leg? Also what fence did you put on it and how was the install. 

yocalif- 100 bucks is all I can afford right now, and I am not opposed to a little elbow grease to get something working. I have been lookign at craigs list in my area and the surrounding areas, and there just is not much that comes up, unless you want a saw like the one I have...lol. this saw is 4 hours one way away from me so I don't know if I even want to waste a day to get it or if the seller would even accept my offer, as he has listed it for 250. A saw that size is perfect for my shop which doubles as my garage, that I need to store two cars, two bikes and all my other tools. to be honest I don't know if I could even fit that saw in there. 
and like I said anything is better than what I have.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The point is because my floor isn't very level... Less trouble to level that way. It's a Unifence and I've been pretty happy with it. I spent about 2 hrs adding the side table leveling the fence rail afterwards and also aligning the fence... It was worth it.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

PostingID: 2584909626 Ill - Champaign urbana $130

Check it out it is in your budget and close to you.

I am not recommending this TS, I am only familiar with Craftsman 22124 & 22114.

Good luck


----------

